# Looking for an id on a purple body yellow fin fish



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry no photos, didnt have my phone on me. A LFS had a group of 1 inch fish that have a purple body with yellow fins. It had a more sleek shape than the Acei but other than that im clueless. *** been searching species all day with no luck. Any of you experts help would be appreciated


----------



## mabirchell (Jul 10, 2012)

Probably an acei, but without a pic that's my best guess.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

do they have any bands? I have Metriaclima sp. Long Pelvic Mdoka , they are light blue, purplish almost violet body color with black mask in their face and black stripes and yellow fins, they also have a yellow belly....stunning fish










Also the yellow tail acei are powder blue almost lilac....with yellow fins, no bands....


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

^he's awesome!
Maybe Lab sp. "hongi"? Lab. mbamba?


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

Went back with my phone and unfortunatelu these were the best out of 50 photos i tried to grab. I have Acei and they never looked like these guys do.










notice the body shape seems different than an Acei


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hard to say from pics but I think it's a borelyi.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I have acei and those guys don't look like acei....not even the color.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

The awesome guy is a Metriaclima sp. Long Pelvic Mdoka


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Could they just be acei that are stressed and thus colored down? It looks an awful lot like the 7 P. acei I bought yesterday! I figured they were just pale because of being in a small tank with few hides at a fish store.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You may want to try posting the pics here...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=14


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

I dont think so, their color is a really rich purple with dark yellow fins.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Sound like yellow tail acei to me.....

Just do a search through the profiles or google to see pics....


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Shahlvah said:


> The awesome guy is a Metriaclima sp. Long Pelvic Mdoka


THAT... is a beautiful fish :thumb:


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Those pics made me think of Borleyi as well. Not great pics tho...sorry can't be of more help. Maybe take a short video and upload it.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Super Turtleman said:


> Those pics made me think of Borleyi as well. Not great pics tho...sorry can't be of more help. Maybe take a short video and upload it.


Woops....didn't see the pics above. I don't think they loaded for me last time. Yeah I agree...they are for sure borleyi maybe yellow fin but hard to tell from the pics what color.

Here they are when still juveniles or female









Here is a adult male


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome thx for the replies guys. Now I need to decide if I want to evict some inhabitants of my 125 to get some of these guys.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

There aren't too many haps where the females have some color.


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

Got some better photos, I went and bought 5 of the guys, now I got to decide who to evict from one of the 125's when they get some size on them 
.
This is the only one that didnt fade on the way home.










The other 4 faded to a nice greyish color


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Yep, Borelyi.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Not acei for sure...look like borelyi to me.


----------

